# Anyone have these experiences?



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few things that I've noticed and I wonder if anyone else has had similar experiences with DP.

1. Sometimes I'll be talking and I will completely go blank. I won't have a clue about what I was going to say next. It happens in the middle of sentences. I always recover and just come up with something else to say, but I hate it. Anyone else?

2. Also, my memory acts weird sometimes. There will be times when I'll be trying to tell someone something and I'll forget the right word to say. Or I'll forget things that happened just a couple of days before. Also, I can't remember most of my childhood. I'm only 23 years old. Anyone else have experiences like this?

3. Here's a weird one: does anyone's DP get worse when they drink large amounts of caffeine? I get weirded out when I drink too much caffeine. I don't know if that's related.

Just some things I was curious to see if anyone else felt.

Peace.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

DreamLife said:


> Here are a few things that I've noticed and I wonder if anyone else has had similar experiences with DP.
> 
> 1. Sometimes I'll be talking and I will completely go blank. I won't have a clue about what I was going to say next. It happens in the middle of sentences. I always recover and just come up with something else to say, but I hate it. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


number 1 u were discribing me , that always happens to me

number 2 . no, but i mix memories in one story

and yes caffeien can effect badly on dp you must quit coffee redbull and these stuff. although i drink coffee and redbull almost everyday, it doesnt necesarily effect but it may. it is related


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

1) all of the time, but also i often have nothing to say at all when in a conversation, nor do i have anything to say to start a convo
2) yup, i often forget the names of places and people when im trying to tell a story, it frustrates me very much and it destroys the flow of the story.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

yes to 1 & 2 
I'm amazingly spacey!

no to 3  I'm almost immune to caffine because I drank so much strong coffee from an early age.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess I really just mean energy drinks. Coffee doesn't affect me at all hardly. But energy drinks make me feel even more spaced out and detached. It's weird, but I keep drinking them!


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

caffeine used to make me feel worse, mostly after i had a panic attack on 6 cups of coffee straight (don't ask...) i had dp when i did this

but after i abstained for a while, caffeine, including energy drinks, don't make me feel any different. they don't even give me energy :-(


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

redbull gives me WINGS :lol: but my heart beats become fast and my body start shaking.

i need caffeien during my day coz i have sleeping disorder and i feel tired and lazy all the day :?......... oh yes sometimes coffe and redbull make my dp worse when i drink them after 12+ hours of awaking -staying awake- pardon my english...

dont drink these things when ur awake for more than 12 hours.


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

Caffiene stimulates your neverous system causing more panic and anxiousness i had a coffee about a few weeks ago and i had the biggest anexity attack i've had in a long time


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The worst panic attack of my entire life was triggered off by a can of redbull or some kind of energy drink. I thought i was going to die for sure. I had to get my friend to pull into a liquor store so i could get a bottle of vodka to calm down. I chugged half of it down in about 2 minutes. My heart stopped racing over and i no longer felt like i was going to die either.

This was before i knew i had dp/dr and i didnt have anything else on hand to stop a panic attack. That method for stopping a panic attack is so not recomended by the way. I was a alcoholic at the time and was well tolerant to the stuff. Drinking hard liquor like that can make you very sick or worse if your not used to it.


----------



## JustDizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think I have much 1, but I do have some 2, like I'll suddenly forget simple words and phrases.

3...whenever I drink caffine I get hyper. I try to avoid it. Sometimes it feels like I'm drunk or something when I drink coffee...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I assumed I had 1 & 2 due to having dyslexia, so it's good to know that I won't be that way all my life.


----------

